
The Apple homepage ten years ago (iPhone launch) - nodesocket
http://tenyearsago.io/apple.com
======
styfle
Hacker News hasn't changed a bit haha

[http://tenyearsago.io/news.ycombinator.com](http://tenyearsago.io/news.ycombinator.com)

------
tumba
I must admit to being a little nostalgic for the original's high-affordance
user interface elements. The original appeared and felt like more like a tool
than a world unto itself.

------
phirschybar
love the desktop NY Times :)

------
joeseeder
soo black

